# Thought I would share some of my stuff



## invertMASA (Apr 4, 2013)

Hope u guys enjoy , Once I get my tank going, you can bet I shall have some pics of it!


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Beautiful photos!:drool:
I can't wait to see what you will do with your tank and shots of it!


----------



## AguaTropical (Apr 3, 2013)

You're very talented! 
What is that 5th picture of? Also, what editing program are you using?

I agree with what JerSaint said, I'm interested in your future tank shots!


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

The colors in the first one are amazing. I love that de-saturated look.


----------



## invertMASA (Apr 4, 2013)

AguaTropical said:


> You're very talented!
> What is that 5th picture of? Also, what editing program are you using?
> 
> I agree with what JerSaint said, I'm interested in your future tank shots!


Thanks and I am using photoshop, and Im not 100% sure what it is, But I think its milkweed.


----------

